# Heading to the Vet



## Ronni (Feb 26, 2019)

This goof ball isn’t doing too well. Heading to the vet. Good mojo, warm thoughts, prayers, love and light, whatever your thing, would be very much appreciated


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2019)

ooooh we have one of those, she's called Pixie...

I do hope very much there's nothing seriously wrong Ronni.... love & light...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2019)

You've got mine, Ronni. Please let us know? Sweet doggy.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 26, 2019)

Sending a little bit of everything....hope it’s minor!

Dreading the day Pickles isn’t well for whatever reason.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 26, 2019)

My thoughts are with you  and your sweet doggy. If only they could tell us how they are feeling. Hopefully the vet will figure it out.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 26, 2019)

Not looking good guys.   Possible congestive heart failure, possible collapsing trachea, some pulmonary dysfunction. Getting X-rays now.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 26, 2019)

So sorry to hear this. Does he? have any trouble breathing?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2019)

That   nice  little  dog  doesn't  deserve  to be called  a   "Goof Ball".  

I  wouldn't  hang,  that on  any  pet  of mine !


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 26, 2019)

Falcon said:


> That   nice  little  dog  doesn't  deserve  to be called  a   "Goof Ball".
> 
> I  wouldn't  hang,  that on  any  pet  of mine !




Im sure she uses that term affectionately....my dog can be a goof ball also and that’s why I love him.

Why would you even say something like that when it’s her dog and she’s obviously going through a very difficult time right now?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2019)

The  term  is  cruel   IMHO.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 26, 2019)

Good luck on your vet appointment. Our girls get called ‘hooligans’ ‘brats’ ‘numpty & dumpty’ and sometimes Ricky’s from the Trailer Park Boys but it’s all said with loving compassion mainly from my husband.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 26, 2019)

Falcon said:


> The  term  is  cruel   IMHO.




I think its just cute and silly...I’ve called my grandsons goof balls at times... because they were acting like goof balls.  Nobody was offended.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2019)

meh


----------



## Ronni (Feb 26, 2019)

“Goof ball” is an endearment. I use the term in relation to my grandkids too. I’m not going to let your criticism upset me, I have enough to deal with right now. 

Thanks to the rest of you for your well wishes. Tango is being referred for further testing and diagnostics. My vet can’t give me a definitive diagnosis without more information. Luckily my vet uses the clinic that my sweet friend Courtney works at, so we’ll hopefully see a familiar face!  In spite of difficulty breathing at times, and having coughing spasms and struggling when he’s under any kind of stress, Tango remains as goofy and ridiculous and upbeat as ever!  He isn’t letting this get him down and so I’m trying hard to just follow his lead, swallow my grief, and move forward. 

Ill let let you know when we get more information and hopefully a definitive diagnosis.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 26, 2019)

Hoping for a good outcome that will make him more comfortable.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2019)

How old is Tango? Are you sure he's not just having those "backwards sneezes" dogs get sometimes? Mine does once in a great while and I remember when Pickles had them, too.

*Reverse sneezing*, also known as paroxysmal respiration  or pharyngeal gag reflex, is common in dogs. Reverse sneezing is not  actually a sneeze at all. Reverse sneezing is a spasm that occurs when  the soft palate and throat become irritated.  


  Most dogs may develop this problem with age, but some can have this  condition their entire lives. Reverse sneezing is not a serious  condition, and it rarely requires treatment.  

https://www.vetinfo.com/reverse-sneezing-dogs.html

I hope your vet is over-reacting, but remember the vet only said POSSIBLE regarding those serious things.. Wants more tests. "Tracheal collapse" kinda made me think of this.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2019)

Ohhh!!! I so love your baby. "Goof Ball" and  my Taco could be friends.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2019)

Wishing the best for your little Tango, Ronni, he is a cutie and I'm sorry he's going through this.  Sending warm positive thoughts your way, good luck.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> How old is Tango? Are you sure he's not just having those "backwards sneezes" dogs get sometimes? Mine does once in a great while and I remember when Pickles had them, too.
> 
> *Reverse sneezing*, also known as paroxysmal respiration  or pharyngeal gag reflex, is common in dogs. Reverse sneezing is not  actually a sneeze at all. Reverse sneezing is a spasm that occurs when  the soft palate and throat become irritated.
> 
> ...


Great post RaddishRose. Since our Yorkie had that worm stuck in her throat, now when she gets excited she starts coughing. I think she may be getting this.. trachea collapse


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> How old is Tango? Are you sure he's not just having those "backwards sneezes" dogs get sometimes? Mine does once in a great while and I remember when Pickles had them, too.
> 
> *Reverse sneezing*, also known as paroxysmal respiration  or pharyngeal gag reflex, is common in dogs. Reverse sneezing is not  actually a sneeze at all. Reverse sneezing is a spasm that occurs when  the soft palate and throat become irritated.
> 
> ...




Yes, I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 27, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Ohhh!!! I so love your baby. "Goof Ball" and  my Taco could be friends.



Taco is a sweetheart!  Funny, one of my boys refers to my Tango as "Taco"   



> How old is Tango? Are you sure he's not just having those "backwards sneezes" dogs get sometimes? Mine does once in a great while and I remember when Pickles had them, too.



Rose, thanks for the reference, I appreciate the time you took to research.   I've dealt with reverse sneezing with both my dogs their whole lives.  It, and tracheal collapse, are very common maladies in little dogs.. And it's even worse in brachycephalic dogs. Tango's snout is longer than the breed standard calls for, so at least he's not hampered in that regard.    Even so, Tango in particular has always had episodes worse than Jazz, my other chi.  We've never known why that's so.   

Tango is almost 11 by the way, to answer that question.  

The X-rays show that his heart is pushing against his trachea, but whether it's always been that way or is a recent occurrence is unknown. His heart is large, hence the pushing,  but that's typical in tiny dogs (Tango's 3.5 pounds)...there's just not enough room in their little bodies for all their organs to fit they way they would in a larger dog.  Whether it's always been that way, or has become enlarged over time because of those potential cardiac issues is unknown.   

My doc can detect noises in Tango's chest cavity that suggest pulmonary issues, and he can hear some heart anomalies too, but the problem is that he's unable to isolate very specific cardiac sounds the way he can in bigger dogs, the primary reason being that in a larger dog he can place his stethoscope over different areas of the heart and hear the way different parts are functioning.  In Tango's case, the end of his stethoscope is bigger than Tango's whole heart so there's no way he can isolate specific sounds from different areas.

There isn't a lot that can be done with tracheal collapse.  There is a low success rate for placing stints in the trachea to open it up, which is really the only surgical intervention.  Other than that, what is usually prescribed is a combination of bronchodilators and allergy meds and the like to keep the airway as open as possible.  If there specific cardiac issues, depending on what they are, there's a possibility that meds can at least alleviate some of the symptoms.  

If he's heading towards congestive heart failure, which is my fear (and there are indications of that because of the pulmonary issues and the anomalous heart sounds) then there's not much to be done in the way of treatment.  It's a progressive disease, just like in humans.  Treating the symptoms and slowing the progress is the typical approach.  

I should hear from the specialist today.  Then I'll take him in and get the ultrasound, and whatever other imaging needs to be done, which will be much better diagnostic tools because it will give a very dynamic view of the heart and surrounding organs, mapping their actual function and lack of,  rather than a static still-life radiograph.  

My dogs, Jazz and Tango in better days (2015) Both are rescues, both pretty much at death's door when I got them.  
.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 1, 2019)

We're heading out in a few minutes to a specialist at Blue Pearl. It's an emergency and specialty Vet Clinic that the vets here refer folks to for consults. There's a Canine cardiac and pulmonary specialist there who can do a better job of evaluating Tango and his issues, and state of the art equipment to dynamically map his organs so we have an accurate picture of what's going on. It won't be cheap, and I don't have unlimited funds, so fingers crossed that this gives us some answers and a solid treatment plan.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2019)

Ronni said:


> We're heading out in a few minutes to a specialist at Blue Pearl. It's an emergency and specialty Vet Clinic that the vets here refer folks to for consults. There's a Canine cardiac and pulmonary specialist there who can do a better job of evaluating Tango and his issues, and state of the art equipment to dynamically map his organs so we have an accurate picture of what's going on. It won't be cheap, and I don't have unlimited funds, so fingers crossed that this gives us some answers and a solid treatment plan.



Oh yes, good thoughts for Tango! Hope they have a stethoscope suitable for tiny dogs. If they exist.

(((((Tango)))))


----------



## Ronni (Mar 2, 2019)

So, the bad news is that Tango a small mitral valve leak revealed on the echocardiogram, crackle sounds in his lungs, some tracheal occlusion, and increased carpal hyperextension bilaterally (we already knew that part, and that it's gotten worse...the breakdown of connective tissue in his legs.) The good news is that the cardiac issues, though progressive, are minor, and that the crackle sounds are most likely bronchitis (chronic, at this point) and while there is no cure, he's on a treatment plan that will reduce his symptoms and make him more comfortable. He charmed everyone at the Clinic with his atypical chihuahua behavior, gave out abundant licks and snuggles in spite of his obvious nervousness, and converted even more folks to the breed. Team Chi for the win!! :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2019)

It sounds a lot better than before. Tango can be helped by medication! He is sooo cute. Thanks for the encouraging update, Ronni!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2019)

Ronni, I'm glad he's on a treatment plan that will help him.  He's so cute, great photo!  Nice that he's so friendly, my old neighbor had a Chihuahua that was aggressive, growled and charged at everyone he could, was often allowed to be loose in front of his house, so I often had to watch my ankles when I was outside.  He also bit his owner numerous times.  I see a lot of friendly mellow Chihuahuas at the dog park.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 2, 2019)

Hoping the new treatment plan will work & help keep him comfortable for a long time. Bless you for your loving care.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 8, 2019)

Ronni said:


> So, the bad news is that Tango a small mitral valve leak revealed on the echocardiogram, crackle sounds in his lungs, some tracheal occlusion, and increased carpal hyperextension bilaterally (we already knew that part, and that it's gotten worse...the breakdown of connective tissue in his legs.) The good news is that the cardiac issues, though progressive, are minor, and that the crackle sounds are most likely bronchitis (chronic, at this point) and while there is no cure, he's on a treatment plan that will reduce his symptoms and make him more comfortable. He charmed everyone at the Clinic with his atypical chihuahua behavior, gave out abundant licks and snuggles in spite of his obvious nervousness, and converted even more folks to the breed. Team Chi for the win!! :love_heart:
> 
> View attachment 62905




Thank goodness. At least more time with your little doggie.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2019)

Glad to hear he has a treatment plan and it isn't as bad as it could be.  Still, it's so hard when our furbabies are sick.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 10, 2019)

How is your little Tango? Is the medication helping?


----------



## Ronni (Apr 10, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> How is your little Tango? Is the medication helping?



Thanks so much for checking,Ruth.

It's helped some.  It isn't the miracle cure that I hoped it would be.  The vet thinks his larynx is also involved.  Likely it;s collapsed some which is a common thing amongst the smaller breeds, even though he's never been subjected to a collar pulling at his neck which is a typical reason for collapsed larynx in larger dogs.  The vet can do further testing, but it requires imaging, and that's getting up into a range of cost that I just can't manage.  And the treatment for a collapsed larynx is surgery at a significant cost, with dubious results.  Basically it's inserting a tube to expand the larynx, but its placement and stability is difficult for all breeds, and even more so for the tiny ones like Tango.

So, basically I'm doing nothing. He's suffering from other health issues and has already outlived his expected life span. But he's happy and upbeat and as goofy as he ever was, and as long as that maintains we're good.  So far nothing has gotten him down.  I wish I had the spirit and energy he has 24/7!!


----------

